# mk2 gti 8v broke my headliner board :( any input would be nice



## Foxyboxy (Oct 28, 2013)

hey guys I just broke my 86 gti's head liner board  asny idea where I can get an replacement? or an alternative idea? any input would be nice please


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

I did my repairs in fiberglass on the backside. Worked out great


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

It would help if you had some pics of the break. If it isnt to bad you can repair it with fiberglass like stated or you can even glue file folders to the back of the board to hold it together. When gluing down the new headliner, you can hide the rough break by laying tape on the crack and gluing around it. Then you pull the tape and the break should be hidden for the most part.


----------



## Foxyboxy (Oct 28, 2013)

I guess I can try doing that I've got most the pieces left I'll put up some 
I turns tomorrow


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

If you have all the pieces, and you don't want to completely delve into fiberglass work, you can always repair the backside with tape. The aluminum foil-type duct/muffler tape works really well, and won't flex as much as cloth duct tape.


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

I've used all the mentioned techniques & they've held up through the years. i recently started using us composites modeling foam as well to fill in gaps and such. i wouldn't suggest the last unless your planing on making a biz out of this.:beer:


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*repair*

i would not even mess with that ****, craigslist has several mk2 partouts a week, pull out a good one for 10 bucks, lol... patching that **** together, with fiberglass, im sure it works, but why get that deep into it.


----------

